# What Paper to Use?



## elihujones (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm a little overwhelmed by the choices of B&W photo paper. I'm printing in a home darkroom I built this winter, and I've printed a package of Ilford multigrade resin-coated 5x7s, and now that I'm feeling more confident about printing I'm starting to look at more choices for paper.
I'm mostly wondering about the choice between resin-coated and fiber-based paper; and between glossy, semi-glossy and matte, but any other advice would also be very appreciated.


----------



## ann (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, I recommend to my beginners to use RC glossy papers as they are fast and show every flaw.

For my own work I use only fiber based papers. As well as graded papers never MC ones. But then I make my negatives for my specific equipment including paper type.

Exposures times and wash times will be a big difference. 
Expect some curling of the paper with fiber , the faster it dries the problem increases. Prints can be put under a heavy box, etc. to flatten. I use my dry mount press after they are dry, and dry them on window screens face up.

I do not like matte papers, as the Dmax is lacking for my vision. On occasion I have used semi-gloss, but usually use glossy.  There is a big difference in glossy fiber papers and RC glossy papers. The RC papers have a brighter added and with fiber, you will never get the same loo,.


----------



## compur (Apr 22, 2012)

As Ann said, the RC papers are the quickest and easiest to use -- definitely recommended for the newby. Glossy or semi-gloss are the most popular and give good results with most subjects.

FB papers require more work and must be washed more thoroughly to ensure permanence. Best saved until you've mastered RC printing.


----------



## unpopular (Apr 22, 2012)

It's easy however, to get stuck on RC. Because it is so inexpensive, the beginner may get sloppy. RC prints have virtually no gallery value, and exposure times will not translate directly to fiber. My instructors had us start on fiber and eat our mistakes with the relatively expensive materials. I think both approaches have their points, but I'd suggest fiber myself.


----------

